# The workshop



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

spent 3 hours sorting out the workshop and prepping wood and checking materials for use.
Wife wasnt pleased spent all the time in the workshop and still havnt tidy up the conservatory every time i start i start drawing or painting the light is to good to waste
here is where i am at? not to sure where that is?
1 is what remains form a 8ft lenght of lime wood mesures 3.5 x 18 x45 inches ,not exactly light wieght to hump around
2 is 3 peices of mahogany the largest is 4.5x5.5x39 inches.the other is 2.5X2.75X 39 inchhes and a small peice
3is a few hazel and ash shanks
4 is a old puppet head think i will recarve it into a topper
5 This is a seagull stick for a friend who loves the sea and spends most of his time at the seaside have yst to finish painting it
6 This is supposed to be for a wildlife sculpture but keep using the birds i have carved for stick toppers?
778 designs and painting scattered about got to clear up been asked enought times


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

I can smell all that yummy wood all the way over here in Sunny Arizona.

Beautiful workshop, Cobalt! It's pretty easy to see why you would want to spend so much time there. It looks to me like the PERFECT place to be, surrounded by wood, paints, and carving tools. Definitely the perfect place to be.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is what the wife calls the carvingbarn. 12 x 16 shed/shop.
I went with wire shelving for storage.
1- Small usable scrap and in these containers.
2- The wood wall.
3- Hung weir shelves from the ceiling. That is where I dry stick and store longer lumbers.
4- Tool wall
5- This is where all the damage is done


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats a nice size workshop ,need more room myself.

My damage and frustrations are aso at the workbench .It appears the more room you have the more room you want


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That's a lot of carving barn awesomeness right there. And what a lovely, organized workbench you have as well! I love seeing these workshops. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am humbled! I'll never have such a great workspace as either cobalt or CV3, but you provide inspiration to keep adding capabilities. I'm shut down as of two months ago and perhaps for several more, but that doesn't keep me from noting great ideas and making plans. A priority is adding a good fan to my little shed to better tolerate the hot, humid days in August, if I can be carving by then.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice workshops. I am going to have to do something by, dare I say it, next winter.

Right now I have a bench and stool I made from the leftovers of my deck renovation. I have it under a maple tree and drag out an extension cord and a box fan for cooling. Can't do much when it rains unless I move into the garage and then the other half hates all the saw dust on the shelves and her car.

I do have a 10 x 14 shed that needs a new roof after a tree toppled down on it in a storm last winter. Problem is getting power to it. The shed's at the back of our property 175' feet from the garage. I would have to trench and then bury conduit for the romex. Lots of tree roots would be disturbed. I have to give this some thought. Could use a genny, but gasoline is getting a bit salty around here.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

For many years I Just had a workmate bench,old bar stool and a small tackle box of tools. And did some of my best work. But I do love my shop.


MJC4 said:


> Nice workshops. I am going to have to do something by, dare I say it, next winter.
> 
> Right now I have a bench and stool I made from the leftovers of my deck renovation. I have it under a maple tree and drag out an extension cord and a box fan for cooling. Can't do much when it rains unless I move into the garage and then the other half hates all the saw dust on the shelves and her car.
> 
> I do have a 10 x 14 shed that needs a new roof after a tree toppled down on it in a storm last winter. Problem is getting power to it. The shed's at the back of our property 175' feet from the garage. I would have to trench and then bury conduit for the romex. Lots of tree roots would be disturbed. I have to give this some thought. Could use a genny, but gasoline is getting a bit salty around here.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Have to agree with CV3 , i also never had the power tools and most of my carving was done by hand .Even cutting blanks myself,most of my carving was done just with the chisels a rubbish set at that,.

but just love the escape from the world when in there..

Think most of the improtant part about carving is in the planning,it saves mistakes wood time ,and allows the idea to develop better

As soon as you start with power tools, then you think i also need more attachments ,like the rotary tool you find yourself buying several differnt ste of burrs,then sanding drums,then a band saw, now its could do with dust extraction.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

i just got to do something about my workshop been looking at cv3 to see if i could create more space on the walls to hang things on? even cv3 roof and walls are full .the band saw takes a lot of room but couldnt do without it now,the pillar drill is in the corner taking a lot of space ? the shelves are full of stuff which is a pain when i want something out of them cant remember what box there in?.under the workbench is full of wood and shanks pluss a couple of box`s of of cuts ,i keep telling myself they will be handy?,theres a hundred hazel shanke in the garage seasoning plus 3 boxes of deocrating bits and pieces,trowels and brick work chisels and box full of eletrical stuff pluss a box full of plumbing bits?

I renovated the house when we moved in completely so a lot is left over from that, keep asking myself will i need these again? and thinking what if we downsize, what would need doing apart from a workshop which would be essential as far as i am concerned.

i have always done any work myself that needed doing ,but would i be able to tackle any big jobs anymore?

So will still end up keeping the stuff i`m just a hoarder,who thinks i`m still twenty and can tackle anything


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cobalt are you familiar with a "french cleat" tool storage system? You can build a great interchangeable tool wall using it. And you can do much of it with scrap wood. I am working on a plan to redo much of my shop next year and use that system on every wall. You can do search for "french cleat storage youtube " and see examples of the system. It will be some work. Making the tool and storage units to hang on the cleats. But you can customize what you want and not have to adapted some one else's ideas. And you can go from ceiling to floor. And you can do it with a skill saw and a drill. What other tools you have are a plush. You can hang cabinets, drawer systems , book shelves as well as your tool holders. And move them around to meet you access needs as the change. I am looking forward to the project, it is going to be fun coming up with ways to store every thing.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I will definatly look into it. all i seem to do is move things arond and more methoidcial approach it needed .I am fed with up with things being hanging of the wall useing any convienent space available to store then it just dosnt work

Its the things like the jig saw and drills fles sander draw knives that dont have a home so they get shoved anywhere ,so a perminant solution would be better and would allow better care t be taken when carving

it sounds up my street and definatly needed, or as the wife says still playing


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Here us a site with a lot of good examples of what you can do using the system.

http://www.pinterest.com/rongwallace/workshop-french-cleat-storage/


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Been forced into doing some tidying up in the workshop, just been putting it of .Had a shelf in there so much stuff piled up on it it pulled the bracket out the wall, what a treat to find the stuff all over the floor xx.>???~$$!!

After calming down and checking the tools no damage done ,relief, It was something waiting to happen to much weight and not enough fixture and putting jobs off

So started the french cleek .Its going to take some time but will just get the essentials done so i can get back to carving, then make things as neaded

So full steam ahead making the cleeks tommorow i hope

Another job designing as i go had to remove the light switch cable /switchs so thats has to be fixed but letf some cables in place as it would be a rewiring job ,so may do that later,but want to get up and running


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Your off to a good start cobalt. It is some work to get it started but I am sure you will like what you can do with it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My wife is a crafter. she is into rubber stamping and scrapbooking. As you can see over the years she has gathered up a lot stamps. She had to go thought plastic boxes to find what she wanted. I made the stamp and ribbon rack for her craft room. I hung it using a French cleat. One of the plans I have is to build a smaller version to store my small containers of acrylic paints in the shop.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Pretty impressive.nice job. bet the scrap books are interesting things like that oftern contain hidden jems

Arts and crafts a family thing eh.just like my family 3 qualified artists and 1 jewellry maker and designer

My brother collects old postcards coins ,

A bit further in the workshop i just want to get the place up and running , but getting there.A few pieces hung but just shoved there at the moment out the way try ing to clear the bench.

A fun day ended up at A&E had to have a few stiches in my hand The cable on the circular saw cable snagged it caused my to overbalance the workhorse and gashed my hand as i slipt on the saw, pretty lucky could have been much worse.

Have decided to get rid of the saw and get one thats fixed to a workbench.So wont be trying to cut a 45 degree angle with that anymore'

But the job is nearly complete just making brackets for some tools that need hanging , will hang and modify the rest as i go along is so easy to move things now much better

I hadnt planed on useing such wide wood but the place had a offer on so just got some wider and cut it in half .it saved a few pound ..and gained a bit extra wood


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

WOW! Your moving right along. Looks great cobalt. Can you put a cleat on the back of the holder you made for you chisels. Being able to move tools around is what I like about the system a friend use his peg board hangers by making different size frames with peg board centers. Your have done a good job.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks good Cobalt.

I envy you guys that have a workshop. I could turn half my garage into a workshop, but I'd have to put my fishing boat outside. I just can't do that yet even though the boat has not been used for the last 3 summers.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The system seems to work well havnt finished yet about 50% done ,but will do it as i use the tools ,should tell me what i use the most.It hasnt made much more room but its much tidyer.The tools are within easy reach and not searching thro boxes to find things.But need some more dowel before i can go further


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Your right CV3 the cleat system has big advantages, the place is easyer to clean and i dont have to rumage througth things to find stuff.

It would be a simple job to hand the chisels rack on it but i would want that kept in the same place .so i will leave it there .Also the system uses a lot of what would otherwise be waste wood.It still isnt finished yet got to involved with the woodpecker and the designs for the fox and geese game.but this gives me more time to sort out the tools and design holders for them as i go along

I just need to asses how durable it is and how much abuse it stands up to but so far looks good


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I know its the wrong forum but its one of those days

Made some mahjong racks today tilted them slightly so the tiles would sit nicely , but the person i made them for complained that the racks didnt have straight backs on then which would make pushing the mahjong tiles into place not quite so easy.

Why didnt they rell me they need a straight back i dont play the game. annoyed.

Not a good day with the fox so cheering myself up as its my birthday and have had enought of those by the way . with a esspresso a piece almond chocalote and a 18 year old glenfiddich


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COBALT!!!

When some one ask me to do something and do not tell me what they want; Get what I DO!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes Happy Birthday Cobalt. No sharp tools after the glenfiddich


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Had a good day today my grandaught came round with her special birthday card and a pressey for me she said she went to the shop by herself (escorted by mum) and bought me a packet of sweets out of her own money just for me , they where disgusting but she was so proud of herself so had to grin and bear it , best pressey i had

anyway side tracked still clearing the workshop but its coming along a treat even have room now for what i call a story board just a load of pics on the wall but helps to achieve both the carving and painting goals.and recomend it the system


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Walking past the shops i noticed a ash vac on sale ? who on earth is lighting fires in this heat ,not a good time of year to sell this stuff and noticed the price so if it collects ash and uses a filter it will work on the band saw i thought.? It works a treat just attach the hose from the ash vac to the band saw and conect the hose from the vacum to ti and turn it on whilst using the band saw saves ages cleaning up and stops the surrounding area being covered in dust. and for a few pounds it was a bargin it saves spending 2- 300£ on one as it only cost ten pounds.. so any of you guys use a band saw it provides a cheap but effective alternative system.The built in filter is easy to clean and effective

I assume something simular is available to youl


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice separator. I had not seen one made of metal. I have a separator top on a 5 gallon bucket. You shop is looking good too.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks cv3 .Iam pleased with the sytem both the cleat and the vacum .It just needs fitting directly under the band saw to save space just hocked it up to see how effective it was .Trouble is ii stll want more room


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> Thanks cv3 .Iam pleased with the sytem both the cleat and the vacum .It just needs fitting directly under the band saw to save space just hocked it up to see how effective it was .Trouble is ii stll want more room


Have you consitard using pvc pipe? You could rout it so you seporater and vac are out of the way. There is never enough room!!! The more I get the more I want.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats agood idea worth looking into thanks


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Workshop habit i seem to have got into is every time i walk in the shop i put on a leather apron , and always seem to try and tidy up when finished for the day.

Usually forget to brush myself down so the wifes says i bring the dust in with me on my clothes? and leave shoe prints of sawdust on the inside carpet.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am also guilty of sharing shop residue with my wife's home and Cassel. This has been known to invokes her wrath. If others only knew what we must endure to do our art. (-:


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

We may think we are the king of the castle but it's the queen that usually runs the show.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

that hit the nail on the head and shouldnt think many people would disagree with it


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Visted a friend today another artist, he was complaining how disorganised he was had to agree with him his workshop a mess .He said he wanted a a labelling stystem to find things ,he asked my opinion ,its not worth much but i did say i would give it some thoughtut said i would send him some lable ideas to him.

Knowing my friend like i do he wouldnt organise anything ,so here wher my suggestions

1 Items

2 Stuff

3 More stuff

4 Cool stuff i `ll never use

5 good stuff

6 Stuff that needs other stuff to make it work

7 Stuff i will never admit truthfully the price i paid for it

8 Rusty stuff

9 Stuff i cant throw out reasons?

10 Totally stuffed, so much in fact you cant open the draw because the stuff has jammed it

11Empity ready for more stuff

12 stuff i dont know where to put


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

forgot to mention the last draws

13 stuff he didnt know he had

14 stuffmarked very good stuff containing a bottle of single malt and two glasses this is the draw he has to search for the most

15 stuff he borrowed of somebody but cant remember who


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

There's always "stuff you can't remember what it is or does"


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Rad i have that draw already marked but cant remember what i did it for?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now that is a system I can understand. If I can just remember in what box of stuff I put the labeling stuff.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like a call for SA is in order. (Stuffaholics Anonymous.). A 12-step program is needed. You have already begun by admitting your addiction to stuff.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was going to a meeting but to much stuff in the car.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

finished our evening meal about a hour ago feal totally stuffed

Been looking for some heavy duty grey rubber ferules cant remeber wher i stuffed them . not in the walking stick accesories stuff?

had a look in the box marked other stuff? not there

Mind you i did go in the workshop looking for stuff just cant remeber what the stuff was?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

CV3 said:


> I was going to a meeting but to much stuff in the car.


Just say stuff the meeting


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Amen!!! cobalt


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just hope theres not a taxadermist here you know what they would say?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Back to the workshop again

Trying to finish some projects and again find myself tidying up and finding a spot for the disc/belt sander .And as every get called upon to do other jobs this time get the chirstmas tree down and check the christmas lights.The intention was to finish the fox and geese game for the grandchildren,at least the place is resonabley tidy? but not totaaly finished but still full. need more space

Its a task just keeping the workspace clear as you can see?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You have things organized well. That is what is importain in getting things done in a small area. I have to find time to clean off the shelves in the shop. I have years of that stuff I did not want to though out becouse I may need it. Need room for new stuff!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking at the bench grinder in the pic reminds me I need to pull mine apart. I am pretty sure the on/off switch is broke as the machine won't start.

Had to click it on off a cpl times to get it to spin and now it has just quit.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Why do we keep stuff on the shelves that we wont use? and why did we put it there?

It takes up room yet we wont throw it away ? And if its anything like my shop it gets covered in dust,

Underneath the bench is just as bad stuffed full of wood mainly lime which i will use plus a couple of box`s of off cuts which may come in handy,Although i think i am just fooling myself

Sounds like the contacts has gone mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

About the time you throw something away is the time you'll need it! That's Murphy's Law

It's the "Man Law" that we don not throw away the extra screws, nuts, bolts, clips, nails etc. from any project we have done over the last 30 years.

I have several drawers full of various fasteners and yet when I really need a certain size I can't find it and end up at the local hardware to purchase what I need. Then those always come in a six pack when you only wanted one and the cycle continues............ :blink:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

And my bride will not let me put it in the house!! I am slowly cleaning out the old stuff to make room for the new.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just finished painting the bathroom had to freshen it up so painted ceiling walls and woodwork cleaned grout and of course the usual from the boss " how did you get paint on the tiles and floor " good job it came of easily enough

Its that time of year annual clear-out well just a tidy up same junk but a few hours spent cleaning it up the floor isn't covered in dust and debris the bench is clean enough turfed out rubbish but still some stuff there I haven't used why do people do that we shall never use it?

but I can start carving again if I don't get another decorating job to do

Last thing my better half said have you cleaned up the workshop that was after a few hours tidying up the workshop Just pasted a smile on my face

so here we are my version of clean its small and compact


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I think when the weather warms a bit I need to have a bonfire, roast some hot dogs and marshmallows. Plenty of fuel for the fire. I have cut offs of sticks, buckets of collected "carving woods" pieces of basswood blocks, sticks that I KNOW I will not straighten but save anyway & on & on. This hobby has turned me into a bigger pack rat than I was before.....................


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

My workshop is my garage (car not allowed), where my table saw, band saw bench etc. live it's a good size but has no ambient light (no windows) so all is done in artificial light but I also use a 6x8 greenhouse for carving in daylight, very pleasant in the sunshine, and I built it with doors either end so ventilation is good.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I've got a lot of work to do in mine! During the winter I ran some number 8 electrical wire to the opposit side of the workshop and then outside for a electrical hook-up for the RV. Now I have to put things back in order. Number 8 is like wrestling a python! Glad that's over!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good luck with the rewiring


----------

